# M40 A1 pics......



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you want to see one of the most beautiful sites in the world?

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... =0&fpart=2

I am so jealous/envious that I am turning green! More green that usual.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Those are sweeeeeet!!!!!! Why am I smiling??


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

People said:


> Those are sweeeeeet!!!!!! Why am I smiling??


Probably for some of the same reasons I do every time I look at them. :beer:

Besides them being my favorite rifle on the planet, do you have any idea how much money is sitting there? I was going to have a M40 A1 clone made before I got my FNH A3 G but I couldn't afford it. Everyone of those rifles have Unertls on them. :bowdown:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The first rifle on this page is probably my favorite. It is not as traditional as some of them but OH MY GOD is it nice. :bowdown: :bowdown:

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... =1&fpart=1

The "wheels" in my head are starting to spin again...... :idea: My wife hates it when that happens!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was going to make a copy of the M40a3 except left handed. Instead of useing the new schmidt and bender scope I would have used a much cheaper scope but it was going to be way too spendy. So I am setteling on a 6mmBR tubegun instead.

All of those Unertls were the first thing I saw. That is what really makes the cost go way up.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of it? I have some of my A3 but they are old and I am not good at pictures. I'm going to take some new ones soon now that I have it almost where I want it. I only have a few things left and then I have to somehow talk Plainsman into painting it for me. :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not have any pictures of the tube gun yet. Gary is just finishing the run of kits. It will be a few months before it is ready to go. If you want to read up on it you can do it here. http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek074.html

Even if they are bad pictures we would like to see them. Did you go with a standard A3 stock or did you get one of them with the different color ones?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Here are a couple old pics:




























I have made a few changes to it since I took those. I have a shorter 6-9 slotted swivel Harris bipod, a pod-lok, Acushot monopod, and a quick cuff sling on it. I have a few more things left to do to it but its pretty much done.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jeez jiffy, I didn't know you had such a crappy scope I really hate to see people using inferior scopes so I'll give ya $50 and a Bushnell with a BDC.

I hate to see the Bushy go but I'd really like to help you out. 8) Heck I could probably throw in a 6 pack too. 

By the way.....nice rig. When you gonna *try* to out shoot my Savage with it. :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That rifle is sweet. What kind of tube did you go with?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Huntin1,

Well as long as you are going to throw in a six pack I would say that is a pretty good deal. :beer:

Hopefully this summer sometime we can get out and shoot. You have to be nice though, I'm pretty rusty. Here in the Fargo area we have "vertically challenged" ranges. I'm going to have to talk to some farmers and see if one will let me shoot out in one of their fields. Don't get much practice past 300 these days. I don't have the *luxuary* of having a nice range and my rounds paid for. Geeeshh!! :wink: :lol:

people,

My rifle was made by US Repeating Arms Co. out of New Haven, CT. The same place Winchesters were made. I'll be real honest with you, it says its a FNH A3 G but in reality it is basically a custom shop Winchester with a McMillan stock. I do believe the barrel is a Krieger.

http://www.fnhusa.com/products/firearms ... id=FNM0024

It shoots real nice. Towards the end of last summer it was shooting sub .5 MOA all day long. If I did my part that is. I was shooting 168 and 175 SMK GMM's and ABT M118LR's through it. It shoots the M118LR's the best although all print real nice groups.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet mother of mercy!!!  8)

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... =1&fpart=4


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

it does not work for me


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Why.....traditionalist?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Jiffy,

Not sure but I think he means he got a message something like this:

"There was a problem looking up this post in our database."

That's what I get when I click on the link. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Funny, it works for me. Lets try it again:

http://www.snipershide.net/forum/ubbthr ... =1&fpart=4


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Jiffy, I think you are LINK challenged! :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Maybe I'm clicking on it wrong. :roll: I get the same error message as before.

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok, go to snipershide.com, go to forums, go to snipers field sketch, then the offical M40A1 thread, page number 4. Geesh!!!! First rifle at the top of the page. Sweeeeeet!! :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You must have your "posts per page" set to 10. Mines on default setting and I get only 1 page. Lots of good looking rifles though, for remmys. 

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd hate to have one of those US Optic scopes. I don't know what I would do with myself. :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Those are sharp. I would like to have one of them.


----------

